# [EVDL] Servo controller for a BLDC motor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Over on the USElectricar list we're working on getting our AC units 
running. These things have a AMC BA25A40 controller hooked up to a 
pretty simple 3 phase BLDC motor with 3 hall senders for feedback. 300 
volts, 6a draw, 30a peak.

Are there simple replacements for this kind of controller? Mine appears 
to have a blown DC-DC inside that powers the 5 volt rail for the CPU and 
such, and although the reseller painted over all the part numbers 
(jerks) it might be simpler to just replace the thing.

So who makes a good HV controller for a 3 phase BLDC motor?

Chris

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

